# Raspberry, chocolate & chilli wine.



## trubritbiker (27/7/14)

My latest brainwave, only just putting it together. It tastes pretty good so far, it will be interesting to see how fermentation changes the flavours.


----------



## marksy (27/7/14)

I've done chilli choc beer. More chilli then choc but still tasted great.


----------



## brzt6060 (27/7/14)

Doing a Chocolate, Oats and Raspberry Stout.


----------



## trubritbiker (27/7/14)

I think I may have overdone the chilli :0


----------



## marksy (27/7/14)

How did you do the chilli? I think I sat 1 in fermenter (5L).


----------



## trubritbiker (27/7/14)

About 30 birds eye off my bush that I have just trimmed back for the winter. I put the cordial, cocoa powder and chillis in about 6 litres water and boiled till the chillies went soft. I should have left it at that but I didn't, I stuck a blender in and broke them up. It is going to be hot.


----------



## brzt6060 (28/7/14)

30 birds eyes is a lot...


----------



## trubritbiker (28/7/14)

Ok,so it seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## brzt6060 (6/8/14)

Any update on this, I'm betting it was bloody hot!


----------



## trubritbiker (7/8/14)

It's still bubbling away and yes it will be hot, maybe too much. I made some strawberry and chilli a few years ago and that was really nice.


----------



## trubritbiker (18/9/14)

Racked it off last night, tastes great. I made the unwise decision to taste the lees, boy was that hot. All the pulp from the chillies was in the choc. Something a little milder next, Yorkshire Tea wine


----------

